# Hymer consumer unit



## 104305 (May 6, 2007)

Having had problems with the single double pole 10 amp MCB which is the factory fitted unit supplied with my Hymer Ive subsequently modified the whole of the consumer unit so a more British standard. Now I have 3 MCB's installed. 
1. 40 amp This takes the 240volt from the hook up.
2. 10 amp This takes the 3 240 volt sockets
3. 6 amp This is to the Trans/rectifier battery charging system
and fridge 

This in my opinion is a more acceptable syatem rather than the single MCB where if a socket for some reason a single item trips the whole shebang doesnt become unusable. What about other Hymers?


----------



## TonyF (Sep 1, 2008)

There's been a discussion on this recenty - where someones unit failed - just as you elided to - this would have been useful to them - I am planning the same conversion - however, as I live in spain getting the correct consumer units is a little more difficult - I will probably wait until I have imported the 'van and the necessary check have been done. I would be interested in how you selected th wiring for each specific breaker (not looked at mine yet......


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Consumer unit*

Hello,

Our Very Expensive Frankia has the same single MCB. Not even an RCD unit! How naff is that. Initialy I will probably fit an inline RCD into the hook-up lead. However, in the future when I get more time the existing MCB will be replaced as you have described.


----------

